
Show HN: When and where to travel for free by hosting on Airbnb – A new arbitrage - edouard1234567
https://www.eliotandme.com/travel-for-free
======
edouard1234567
Hi everyone,

Thought I would provide a few examples :

If you live in SF
[https://www.eliotandme.com/77_Colton_St_San_Francisco_CA/786...](https://www.eliotandme.com/77_Colton_St_San_Francisco_CA/78669338/travel)

If you live in NYC
[https://www.eliotandme.com/19_Park_Pl_New_York_NY/172269611/...](https://www.eliotandme.com/19_Park_Pl_New_York_NY/172269611/travel)

If you live in London
[https://www.eliotandme.com/Golden_Cross_House_Strand_London_...](https://www.eliotandme.com/Golden_Cross_House_Strand_London_WC2N_4JF_UK/148833501/travel)

You can enter your home address for more precise estimates. It should work for
most cities in the world.

